# R.I.P. Neal, 1scalevolvo



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Hi Gang
I just found out one of our friends and fellow hobbiest Neal Abaramson, aka 1saclevolvo passed away sometime early in May, and was laid to rest May 13. Some of you may have already known, but this was a shock to me. This was confirmed with a visit to his Face Book page. Thoughts and prayers to Staci and his family.*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, what a shock.... So sorry to hear this, I really enjoyed his posts.

Rest easy Neal.

My thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy crap!!! And he was just about to move to Washington last I seen of him.. What a sad day!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Larry, thank you for the heads up.
condolences to Neal's family and friends, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh man, that is a shock...I believe he had just retired within the last year...Sorry to hear the sad news...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Awwww. I had no idea. He DID just retire. Man, that IS sad. Hope he's looking down on HT now with a controller in his hand. 

Do a bunch of you guys have cars cast by him? I know I have a few. We ought to do a tribute thread and post pics of his castings all finished up...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*heavy sigh*

Bless you real good, Neal.
Blessings for your family.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rest in peace Neal, I really enjoyed your posts on my facebook page. You had an interesting imagination and a kind heart.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Very sad to hear this. Condolences to his family & friends.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear this. R.I.P. Neal


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh man.... that sucks, I always liked reading his posts and seeing his work. Dang !


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*RIP Neal...*

This makes me 

What a Great Friend Neal was to all of us here on HT. 

I Had planned on sharing many, many more years of good times with Neal. 

ParkRNDL,

I have a bunch of Neals Castings he sent me after his Mavica Floppy Disc Camera busted on him. I sent him a spare I had so, he could keep on posting.

rick I think it's a great idea to post up some pictures of Scalevolvo builds in a Tribute thread.

Neal R.I.P. and keep casting and building slot cars up in Heaven so, we all can have something to look at when our turn comes.

Bob


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sad to hear this news. RIP Neal. Thoughts and prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> Awwww. I had no idea. He DID just retire. Man, that IS sad. Hope he's looking down on HT now with a controller in his hand.
> 
> Do a bunch of you guys have cars cast by him? I know I have a few. We ought to do a tribute thread and post pics of his castings all finished up...
> 
> --rick


I've got a couple that have been on the back burner for a long while. I'll have to dig one up and do what I can ( the mold was almost completely unusable) but Neal came through with a couple for me to play with. Someone start it if they so desire. I know Bob... I make large wooden race cars...zilla finished up a stellar example of one of Neal's Willys woody wagons..


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Oh man.... that sucks, I always liked reading his posts and seeing his work. Dang !


x2 

his builds and his posts were well thought out - he will be missed. My condolences to his family and friends.

john


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Oh boy...*

... How I hate to lose my HO friends. Neal was a true innovator. Always took the lane least traveled and man was it fun to ride along. He will truly be missed.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*neal*

Rest in peace neal u will be missed


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I cant believe it. It wasnt so long ago that Neal and Anastasia (Stasi) were sitting in this very room. Their children settled in western Washington. As Neal and I had been friends for some years, we agreed to an East West summit on their next trip out. 

We broke bread, swapped lies, solved all the world problems, and our wives even let us play cars. We spoke of their desire to move west and the exciting future to come.

He was a passionate, intelligent, creative, sumbitch who called me friend.

I'm absolutely crushed.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very sad news indeed. Sincere condolences for his family, friends, loved ones, and all of those who shared time and life with him through the HobbyTalk community.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

bobhch said:


> rick I think it's a great idea to post up some pictures of Scalevolvo builds in a Tribute thread.





slotcarman12078 said:


> Someone start it if they so desire. I know Bob... I make large wooden race cars...zilla finished up a stellar example of one of Neal's Willys woody wagons..


We could just post them here, or start a new thread, but I think the best place to post would be on Neal's Automotive Insanity thread in the Modeling/Customizing forum. Randy already brought it up to the top over there. Any objections? If not, I'm gonna put a couple up...

--rick


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

prayers up rest easy old friend


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh man.. REST IN PEACE Friend..

Wes


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

Neal was a very imaginative, creative and slot car modeler. His Facebook posts were entertaining and I'm sure he was in person, too. I'm saddened to hear of his passing. Hopefully he has an unlimited supply of paint, glue and resin up there. Rest peacefully, Neal.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very sad news! My thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

R.I.P. Neal


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

This is such sad news, we completed a big horrorclix/resin car trade a while back and he was banging out those cars like no tomorrow, we were going to catch up with each other at the last Lehigh Valley swap meet, but work held me up a bit and he left right before I got there.
My Prayers go out to all his family .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, what a terrible shock. Rest in peace Neal. Know you will be sadly missed. 

My prayers to his family. 

Damn it.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I will truly miss Neal's posts. His creativity and how he built completely unique designs were always great to watch come together. The Bentleys were my favorites. He had a talent for seeing possibilities hidden away in most cars some of us miss. Thanks for sharing with us.

-Paul


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*sad news indeed*

i always enjoyed neals posts. he will be missed by us all. take your rest neal maybe we,ll see ya along the way.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

While I never knew Neal I can tell he will me missed. R.I.P.
Clem


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I did not know Neal either but like Clem said...any man who has touched so many lives in such a positive way will be missed indeed.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Neal would be @ all the shows, stop by the table, talk, examine some stuff, walk on and do it again... Neal would always carry his plastic box and show you his latest hot rod creations. Neal would always pick up 2 or 3 dash bodies from us.
Neal was a real good-guy in our hobby.
Rest in peace.
k-mac


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

By any chance, is there a picture of Neal? I want to know if in fact I did meet him at any of the shows over the years.

And judging by some of the posts, I can truly say for the 1st time EVER, I wish I was on facebook.

Again our prayers are with your family Bud.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Like many of the folks here , I didn't know him personally but always enjoyed his creations and his feedback on the creations of others. After reading the posts from those who did know him, I wish I had known him too. He was obviously loved by his friends, in that sense... He died a rich man. 

Godspeed Neal


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace Neal, condolences go out to Neal's family and friends.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

While not knowing him personally, I always enjoyed his unique creations and his feedback on the creations of others. Rest in peace, Neal, you will be missed. ..RL


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I never met him. But I can feel the loss. My prayers and best wishes to his family.

Randy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is what Neal looked like without hair...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> By any chance, is there a picture of Neal? I want to know if in fact I did meet him at any of the shows over the years.
> 
> And judging by some of the posts, I can truly say for the 1st time EVER, I wish I was on facebook.
> 
> Again our prayers are with your family Bud.


Neal shaved his head after I did to show his support for me quiting smoking last year....I miss him as he was such a great guy.



1scalevolvo said:


> One bald head @ your service !! Neal


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Once again, The heart of HobbyTalk in another form. :thumbsup:

What a beautiful man. (not so bad lookin' either.)


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

We are getting we loose someone every now. Whats hard is we find out so late after they are gone. Maybe HobbyTalk needs a Hall of Fame and when someone passes we put togethet some of there work and Posts with a Photo and our condolnces or cellebration of their lives

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Neal Abramson - a classy guy*

I knew Neal for easily 15 years...... He came to all the NY shows, many Jersey shows, and a few others, always with his Volvo. Great guy who never had a negative thing to say about anyone or anything. Proud to show his work and eager to be involved. A great example of what this hobby is really about. He will be missed and my and my wife Joni's thoughts go out to Staci and his family. Bob Beers:dude: (Neal's favorite emoticon)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Aye!*



vaBcHRog said:


> We are getting we loose someone every now. Whats hard is we find out so late after they are gone. Maybe HobbyTalk needs a Hall of Fame and when someone passes we put togethet some of there work and Posts with a Photo and our condolnces or cellebration of their lives
> 
> Roger Corrie
> Virginia Beach, VA


Great idea Roger!

All in favor?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

aye !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aye!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

aye aye


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> We are getting we loose someone every now. Whats hard is we find out so late after they are gone. Maybe HobbyTalk needs a Hall of Fame and when someone passes we put togethet some of there work and Posts with a Photo and our condolnces or cellebration of their lives
> 
> Roger Corrie
> Virginia Beach, VA


Go back a page and you will see Bill Hall QUOTED this idea first and then others aye...I put this here to continue....great idea!!

aye!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Great idea Roger!
> 
> All in favor?


:thumbsup:

...but may this thread NOT have new members often.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*R.I.P Neal ! I am sorry for tremendous loss your entire family and friends have come to know by your passing .

Bear  *


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Memories of Neal...











Here's Neal. Caught him unawares and snapped this pic while we we're motoring models.










Neal and Stasi piling out of our Volvo on a short trip to the Olympic National Forest. Volvo ownership was something else we had in common.










One of many versions of his Atlas based Mercedes roadster for T-jet.










Another Mercedes in hardtop form for Tomy.


----------

